# Best ipod FM adapter????



## heuer007 (Nov 11, 2003)

Im looking for a good fm adapter for my 3rd gen 15gb ipod. My friend has the itrip for his 2nd gen and its total crap. anyone know of one that works really well


----------



## sinjin (Jul 12, 2003)

I'm in the market for one as well. There are mixed reviews of the iTrip in a previous thread, some think it works great. Check out this review of the iTrip at epinions.com. Not bad. 

As for other FM transmitters I haven't looked lately but the reviews for Belkin, iRock, et al, seem at least as mixed if not worse (think I saw some at ipodlounge.com or ipodhacks.com, Applelinks.com...). 

A thread at iPodlounge.com contains some feedback on AudiaX/Gruv-X. However it doesn't rate that high at epinions.com. In general I hear a lot of people complaining about battery life in all of the models that require them.

I think what I've gotten out of my searching is that if you live somewhere with a high density of radio stations, you may be disappointed with ALL brands of FM transmitters.

As an aside, in the above iTrip review the author describes an interesting hack to get a HUGE boost in reception from the iTrip.


> you can dramatically improve the range of the iTrip by simply rubber-banding a length of wire hanger to the top of the iTrip/iPod ... place it on top of the iTrip and wrap a rubber band around the whole package. I got a 700% improvement in reception with this very simple antenna system. The receiver reported a signal strength of 40 db with the wire and only 5 db without (at 15 feet.)


Sounds pretty ugly! Wonder if it really works.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

I think the people that think the itrip sucks aren't using it properly. There are a couple of things hidden in the instructions that most people don't read.

Mine works 110%.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

When searching for an fm transmitter it is good to keep a few things in mind. 

1. There are two types - crystal controlled and non-crystal controlled. Crystal controlled models eliminate drifting problems where the transmitter slowly moves off freqency. The drawback is there are usually only a few frequencies (channels) to choose from on these models. An example of a crystal controlled model is the iRock. With the non-crystal controlled models, you inevitably have some drift - how much depends on how well the device is designed. The advantage is these devices offer more channels - some allow the user to choose from the entire FM band. Many compensate for the drifting problem by supplying a fine tuning option (eg scroll wheel) as since most radios are digital, fine tuning is not an option since radios are stepped at defined intervals and if the device drifts between the channels, you can't tune it in.

2. The proximity to the external antenna makes a difference, especially in a car. If you are able to put down your antenna in your car and the device is close to your antenna, this will reduce more powerful stations interfering with your fm transmitter.

3. Some devices plug into the cigarette lighter adapter - this can cause problems if the device is poorly designed as you may hear alternator whine.

I have used several FM transmitters and currently find the iRock to be quite good because it does not drift off frequency. There is a choice of 4 channels and when in urban areas, I put down my antenna (I'm blessed with a manual antenna on my car).

I hope this helps.


----------



## stand_1998 (Aug 13, 2003)

I will have a better hands-on opinion in the near future, but I read a review recently (either in MacWorld Nov, MacWorld Dec, MacAddict Oct, or MacAddict Nov) where the authors went on a road trip and used many types of iPod FM transmitters. Their opinion of the iTrip was that it wouldn't work properly. The other FM transmitters received poor reviews based on signals being mixed. On the way back from their destination, they read the iTrip manual thoroughly and were able to set it up properly, and finally rated it to be the best on the market. I'll post a better reference when I get home.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

stand_1998, what you just posted would seem to support Pamela's views of the iTrip being fine if you just read the instructions and use it properly.

The lady is "smarter than the average bear", as Yogi used to say!

Cheers


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Pamela is in BC. The FM band is alot more cluttered in the toronto area. I will gaurantee you won't be satisfied 100% if using it in a car. If you have a digital tuner flip up through the stations in your area. You will need a least 3 clear clicks in a row to get decent reception. I"m lucky if I can find one that is totaly clear.


----------



## stand_1998 (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm sorry but my information is incorrect. I double-checked the article (Macworld | November 2003, p. 80-81) and it rated the Creative Labs Nomad cassette adapter to be the best for listening in the car. The article couldn't get the iTrip to work properly.

Sorry for the bad info earlier


----------



## Jazzboy (May 14, 2003)

I bought the Belkin unit recently and it has worked just fine. It offers four channels at the bottom of the FM band, and I only had to change the channel once on the drive back to Toronto from Pittsburgh, Pa., and that was just outside of Toronto. Given the number of FM stations in the "Golden Horseshoe" between Buffalo and TO, I thought this was pretty terrific. BTW, my wife and I both found the sound more than acceptable in her Toyota Echo. Just my opinion, I'm certainly no expert.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

On Highway 3 from Windsor to Niagara Falls (about 400km) with an iTrip and no "drifting". As good as any FM station can be (it was 104.9 if you wanna know).


----------



## däycüs mäximüs (Nov 30, 2002)

i've got the belkin FM adaptor too, and i find it works TERRIBLE in the hamilton area. once i get on the highway it's fine, but going residential, or up and down the escarpment, it's horrible. i'm waiting for the iTrip, but based on the opinions here, it's not worth it, either!


----------

